

NYC: Entrepreneurs Roundtable Accelerator Program – June 2011 - gyardley
http://eranyc.com/

======
gyardley
Quick summary: this is a new incubator program in NYC, offering $25,000 in
seed funding, three months free co-working space, access to a network of 140+
mentors with a wide range of expertise, free legal help from Gunderson, and a
demo day in front of what should be a great set of seed investors, in exchange
for 8% equity.

They've just started accepting applications - April 30th deadline.

